
Why you should become an open source sustainer - jdorfman
https://opensource.com/article/17/4/become-open-source-sustainer
======
kristianc
This reads like an attempt to justify not contributing himself. I read the
same thing from sales guys all the time trying to draw analogies between sales
guys and engineers. If only projects could run on blog posts and lightning
talks...

~~~
jdorfman
FWIW I maintain multiple open source projects and a free CDN service for
developers that use Bootstrap & Font Awesome. To me, a contribution is not
limited to code and never should be. If it makes the FOSS community thrive,
then that is a contribution.

------
GoToRO
"I realized then that open source isn't free, someone else is just paying for
everyone who is not."

someone else = contributors

everyone who is not = mainly corporations

~~~
jdorfman
I agree. That said there are many corporations that do contribute money,
developer time, infrastructure, legal, etc. But not enough IMO.

~~~
GoToRO
"not enough"

This is my gut feeling too.

------
pksadiq
I believe that free software advocates are more likely to last long than open
source ones (ie, they don't get bored speaking software freedom, and less
tolerant to non-free things).

Most open source people are okay with using a few (or more) proprietary
software (Binary blobs in kernel?). They don't have any strong motive (there
are not ethics or moral) to keep everything "open source" as do the free
software people.

